# Thee and Thy seed



## AV1611 (May 2, 2007)

Just thinking aloud.

*Question: *Am I correct in saying that the phrase “I will establish my covenant with thee and thy seed” only occurs when God establishes his covenant?

*Question:* Does God establish his covenant with every believer?

*Question:* How then is it correct to say that the covenant “I will establish my covenant with thee and thy seed” applies to every individual believer?


*Why I ask:* If the God establishes his covenant with the heads of the covenant (Adam, Noah, Abraham, Moses, David, Christ) then because the believer is the seed and not the covenant head it must surely be wrong to say that the phrase “I will establish my covenant with thee and thy seed” applies to every individual believer and so if this is the case the argument _pro_-paedobaptism is seriously weakened.

Thoughts brethren?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (May 2, 2007)

Hey brother, 

There doesn't seem to be a need to interepret this passage as we have Holy Scripture explaining (infallible) the meaning:

Gal 3:16
Now to Abraham and his seed were the promises made. He saith not, And to seeds, as of many; but as of one, And to thy seed, which is Christ.


----------



## JM (May 2, 2007)

RJS, I'd probably leave this topic alone for a while and just pray and read the Scriptures.


----------



## MW (May 2, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Thoughts brethren?



"The promise is unto you, and to your children" is not said to Christ, but to Jews, who only could have understood it one way, that is, according to the Old Testament phrase "to thee and thy seed."


----------

